# Man I'M Ticked Off



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Found out today that my exwifes boyfriend is hunting the land which I am hunting. I don't have a problem with the guy , hes cool to my kids so its cool that way. What makes me mad is that last Monday he shot a 11 point buck there then last night he dropped a 10 pointer there as well. Talked to my daughter as they were dropping off the 10 pointer at the taxeridists so that means he didn't tag the 11 pointer in. Just ticks me off people do this kind of crap and get away with it. I could turn him in but I know it would get back that I did it. What would you guys do ????????????? Thanks.............Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can call the TIP line anonymously. They won&#8217;t just go over and arrest him, but they&#8217;ll do some looking and question asking. If nothing else, it may scare him enough so as to not try it anymore.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Magis, call the TIP line. I'd be ticked that it was happening on the land that I was hunting on. Guys like that are the one's that give hunter's a bad name


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i totaly agree with the others. he should be turned in just like any other poacher. call the tip line and give them as much info as possable
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

let me git on my soap box.... why are you asking and not calling??


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys and thats what I plan on doing is turning him in then peeing on his ladder stand..............Rich


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

RichsFishin said:


> Found out today that my exwifes boyfriend is hunting the land which I am hunting. I don't have a problem with the guy , hes cool to my kids so its cool that way. What makes me mad is that last Monday he shot a 11 point buck there then last night he dropped a 10 pointer there as well. Talked to my daughter as they were dropping off the 10 pointer at the taxeridists so that means he didn't tag the 11 pointer in. Just ticks me off people do this kind of crap and get away with it. I could turn him in but I know it would get back that I did it. What would you guys do ????????????? Thanks.............Rich


well it like this call then be a man about it ..if you know he did it and you dont call your just as bad as he is ....if your not going to call then why did you post this up ....theres are thy guys that hurt our hunting ....so let him get away with it and close your pie hole ....

p.s. why waist our time


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd definitley call the TIP line. You have too or it will continue to happen in the future. I'd be irritated as well, especially if I've put some management practices into the property.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Have someone els call if your worried about it getting back to you.... Just have them say they saw him with a 10 point at the taxidermist and heard he got an 11 prior too.... In my town word gets around quick when nice deer are taken... Just a thought


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

call from a payphone then?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

RichsFishin said:


> Thanks for the advice guys and thats what I plan on doing is turning him in then peeing on his ladder stand..............Rich


Remember you are turning in a poacher, just because he dates your ex is not an issue.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Turn him in and tell the land owner what he did.Than you have your spot back.so what if he finds out if you turned him in.He's teaching your kids bad habits.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

justCALL THE GAME WARDEN THEY DONT TAKE TIME FOR WARENTS THEY JUST GO IN THE HOUSE AND GET THE MEAT AND HIM HIS BUT IS SREWED THEM GUY GOT THE LAW ON THERE SIDE AND DONT MESS AROUND,THEY GOT MORE POWER THEN STATE TROPERS,NO I WOUILD NOT WANT IN HIS BOOTS. AND MABEY HES TEACHING THE KIDS THAT THE LAW IS WRONG TOO,WELL JUST MAN UP AND GET THIS SLIM BALL OUT OF THE POACHING BISNESS,MARKFISH


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Ted Dressel said:


> He's teaching your kids bad habits.


Not a very ethical person. 
When/if the kids find out, you new about this, what will they think?
A line has been crossed, it's a moral issue now.
IMO.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

1-800-POACHER. You can be anonymous. Just give them all the info you can and they will do the rest. I would not mention the relationship between the two of you, just the facts of the case.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Made the call last night........Sorry I wasted your time reading this firstflight so i opened my pie hole and made the call........................Rich


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

you didn't waste our time.you stated your problem about ethical hunting and poaching.then asked for some advice.you recieved very good sound advice from many members and you used it to do the proper thing.
this not only gets a poacher busted but,shows your kids that your doing the right thing.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Good for you for calling. Doing what is right is not always popular. As a hunter thank you for doing so.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hfish said:


> Good for you for calling. Doing what is right is not always popular. As a hunter thank you for doing so.


+1
....I hope he doesn't lurk on here so he can hide the evidence


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I got the pictures on my phone.......................Rich


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

You turned in a poacher.
Nice work!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Way to go, you did the right thing. Keep us posted with any updates. Hopefully this scumbag is fined heavily and loses his hunting rights forever!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

You did the right thing...thank you


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Not only did you do the right thing , you did the only thing that had to be done. Knowing some of my ex's they would have fed me bad info to screw with me from many different sources. So I hope your info came from a reliable source. Other than that, you manned upped which is what you needed to do.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a story much the same... guy hunts property next to one i do. He took a wonderful 16 pt 3 weeks ago... and is out knowingly hunting the other big boy everyone is after. He takes multiple bucks every year... irritates the crap out of me... but tags them under different people so proving it is almost impossible.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

This is something I wouldnt normaly post on, but every one on here was giving good advive, u are in a #$%@@^ situation with the person U are turning in lives with your kids. You did what was right, I hope it works out, but old boy who fly's flight 111, shouldnt be telling any one posting ,wanting advise on an issue to shut his pie hole, just my opinion, good luck on every thing,


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

While I'm no squeeler, I would have turned his ass in myself. This phone tag B.S. is going to create even more problems than we already had. We can't have people double dipping with bucks.
It's not like the dude is down & out, dropping a doe to fill the meat bill. 
hats off man! The right thing to do is never the easy thing to do.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

not hard to get him . i kow a guy who taged a dear under his wife a few years back and got busted . just so happens the guys wife worked at a restrant and eas serving the game warden breckfast at the time the deer was killed .


----------

